# Is this true??



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just a bit of trivia really, but my son says that the longest day in Spain is the 24th June, unlike the 21st in the UK. Is that right or is he winding me up?????

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Just a bit of trivia really, but my son says that the longest day in Spain is the 24th June, unlike the 21st in the UK. Is that right or is he winding me up?????
> 
> Jo xxx


He is right.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> He is right.


Really, I didnt know, altho thinking about it, it makes sense I suppose??? I hate it when he's a smartypants! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

And to celebrate, the night before - tomorrow night - is la noche de San Juan where there will be fun and games at midnight on the beach with everyone burning bonfires and a firework display at midnight too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> And to celebrate, the night before - tomorrow night - is la noche de San Juan where there will be fun and games at midnight on the beach with everyone burning bonfires and a firework display at midnight too.



Yes, my son was banging on about that too, summat about making wishes and throwing them on a bonfire!!??? Which beach? Any old beach???

Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, my son was banging on about that too, summat about making wishes and throwing them on a bonfire!!??? Which beach? Any old beach???
> 
> Jo xxx



I think most popular beaches and they jump over them and all jump into the sea at midnight - probably to cool their feet!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> Just a bit of trivia really, but my son says that the longest day in Spain is the 24th June, unlike the 21st in the UK. Is that right or is he winding me up?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo I believe it is hogwash. The celebration is simply that and not to be taken literally.

Even as a celebration the summer soltice was fixed on June 21 by Pope Gregorius in 1582. Who are we to doubt papa. Trust the heathern Spanish to move it 

The actual longest day is to do with the sun's angle of attack on to the planet. 

Madrid - 21st June 2010 the day lasted 15 hours 3 mins 51 seconds 
Madrid - 24th June 2010 the day will last 15 hours 3 mins 34 seconds
London - 21st June 2010 the day lasted 16 hours 38 mins 22 seconds
London - 24th June 2010 the day will last 16 hours 37 mins 54 seconds

- sunrise to sunset. Hell I must get a life :violin:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> He is right.


No he is not!!

(I've answered this one once but where did my post go?)

The longest day all over the northern hemisphere is June 21st. It is the day where the time difference between sunrise and sunset is the longest.

There are lots of celebrations on 24th as indeed there are in the UK - it is a quarter day - but these are not related to the astronomical longest day.

I would be interested in why anyone thinks that the 24th is the longest day (seriously - please let me know - I research fallacies).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> No he is not!!
> 
> (I've answered this one once but where did my post go?)
> 
> ...


He is still right! insomuch that the Spaniards celebrate it as the longest day, might not be scientifically the longest day, and I have wondered that myself, but to the Spaniards, that won't really matter. There will no doubt be some historic reason to celebrate it on the 24th.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I just wanna jump in the sea at midnight, it doesnt matter why lol! I might even take this wretched splint off to do it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, my son was banging on about that too, summat about making wishes and throwing them on a bonfire!!??? Which beach? Any old beach???
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, people make wishes for the year ahead I think, and it takes place on most of the main beaches. And down here it will be packed with people, there are usually hordes of people who go and then traipse back early in the morning. Probably wont get much sleep that night.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Yes, people make wishes for the year ahead I think, and it takes place on most of the main beaches. And down here it will be packed with people, there are usually hordes of people who go and then traipse back early in the morning. Probably wont get much sleep that night.


Well I'll give it a go - probably lose my crutches in the sand, but hey, I can make a wish for some new ones lol!!! I think I'll go to the Los Alamos/Spanish end of Torremolinos cos its easy to park!???? :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well I'll give it a go - probably lose my crutches in the sand, but hey, I can make a wish for some new ones lol!!! I think I'll go to the Los Alamos/Spanish end of Torremolinos cos its easy to park!???? :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Forget your crutches jo - wish for a new car for me! Just got back after the car died on me and was towed to a nearby garage...
Still, it could have been a lot worse. It wasn't on the motorway, I managed to get it parked off the road, the man in the bar where we waited was nice and so was the tow truck guy
Now, wait for the bill from the garage - it's summat to do with the gear box


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Forget your crutches jo - wish for a new car for me! Just got back after the car died on me and was towed to a nearby garage...
> Still, it could have been a lot worse. It wasn't on the motorway, I managed to get it parked off the road, the man in the bar where we waited was nice and so was the tow truck guy
> Now, wait for the bill from the garage - it's summat to do with the gear box



You will have all my wishes PW!!! A nice flashy job - Porshe? Merc? Jag? Farrari ????

Seriously tho, I hope its not too expensive or takes too long to repair!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> You will have all my wishes PW!!! A nice flashy job - Porshe? Merc? Jag? Farrari ????
> 
> Seriously tho, I hope its not too expensive or takes too long to repair!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Given a choice, smth economical, and comfy will do nicely thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Given a choice, smth economical, and comfy will do nicely thanks!



An Aixam it is then 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> An Aixam it is then
> 
> Jo xxx



Ah well, you made me laugh!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jimenato said:


> No he is not!!
> 
> (I've answered this one once but where did my post go?)
> 
> ...


Well whichever way you look at it the days are already getting shorter and the nights are closing in, and if last Winters anything to go by, its best to be prepared, get stocked up with supplies,top up the wood-pile and have your Winter woolies and long-johns at the ready.

Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

littleredrooster said:


> Well whichever way you look at it the days are already getting shorter and the nights are closing in, and if last Winters anything to go by, its best to be prepared, get stocked up with supplies,top up the wood-pile and have your Winter woolies and long-johns at the ready.
> 
> Always look on the bright side of life.


Oh my, what a cheery post  

Thanks for that lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> He is still right! insomuch that the Spaniards celebrate it as the longest day, might not be scientifically the longest day, and I have wondered that myself, but to the Spaniards, that won't really matter. There will no doubt be some historic reason to celebrate it on the 24th.


Sorry Hepa, got me pedant's head on. jojo's son didn't say that the Spanish celebrated the 24th as the longest day - he said that it WAS the longest day. Anyway happy Midsummer's Day everyone (for tomorrow).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> Sorry Hepa, got me pedant's head on. jojo's son didn't say that the Spanish celebrated the 24th as the longest day - he said that it WAS the longest day. Anyway happy Midsummer's Day everyone (for tomorrow).


We're only talking minutes anyhow arent we! So what the heck!? Lets call it the week with the longest days in it eh?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> We're only talking minutes anyhow arent we! So what the heck!? Lets call it the week with the longest days in it eh??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Minutes?? Seconds!!


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

jojo said:


> Really, I didnt know, altho thinking about it, it makes sense I suppose??? I hate it when he's a smartypants!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes he is right.

Hello JO JO, I have been browsing some of your photos which are great.
One photo reminded me of a story I was told 20 years ago in Rhonda.
Your photo of the bridge shows the door which opens out directly to a massive drop down the cliff side. Basically it goes nowhere.
Do you know the reason for that door?.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

malaga said:


> Yes he is right.


:frusty:

No he's not.

:fencing:


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

jimenato said:


> :frusty:
> 
> No he's not.
> 
> :fencing:


Oops sorry, I've just read your post.
A technical knockout...
Please stop banging your head now.:eyebrows::eyebrows:..

Do you know the Rhonda bridge answer?.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

malaga said:


> Do you know the Rhonda bridge answer?.


I've seen that bridge many times - every time we get visitors we have to take them there. It's great place but you can get too much of a good thing.

Do you mean the door over the middle arch? This photo shows that it has railings so it's more like a viewing area.










There is a story that the architect fell to his death from the bridge but I think that's a myth.


----------



## malaga (Jul 14, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I've seen that bridge many times - every time we get visitors we have to take them there. It's great place but you can get too much of a good thing.
> 
> Do you mean the door over the middle arch? This photo shows that it has railings so it's more like a viewing area.
> 
> ...


Another one I heard was the moors threw christian prisoners out of there or vice versa. Probably also a myth.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malaga said:


> Another one I heard was the moors threw christian prisoners out of there or vice versa. Probably also a myth.



Its one hell of a building tho. I'll bet a few died in its construction!!

Jo xx


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

malaga said:


> Another one I heard was the moors threw christian prisoners out of there or vice versa. Probably also a myth.


Throwing prisoners off there - probably not a myth as it does seem ideal for it, - times have changed relatively quickly.


- Jo did you go in the water for the 24th - I thought it was a bit cool this year, nice and hot now though may be its time to head down to the beach again at midnight to avoid the chlorine in the pool.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think a couple of stories are getting melded here. 

The strength of Ronda as a fortified town was the fact that they could get water and could last for a long time - how did they get it - guess!

The other story is the Despeñaperros Pass one where it is claimed that prisoners (the dogs) where thrown from the cliff top giving the Pass its name: 'Where they throw dogs'


----------

